# 2004-2006 power seats into a 1968 GTO Coupe



## flunkie (Dec 11, 2013)

Hi,

I am looking to swap out my the stock 68 GTO buckets for the more comfortable/modern 2004-2006 power bucket seats with lumbar ... I have back issues so I am researching this swap.

My main concern is head room. I have read some comments that they are higher and some others that say they are the same or lower.

Has anyone down this swap into a actual 1968 GTO hardtop ... I have only gotten feedback so far from folks that have put them in a 1968 GTO convertable.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Read this: http://www.gtoforum.com/f146/2006-1966-bucket-seat-install-112289/


----------



## flunkie (Dec 11, 2013)

PontiacJim said:


> Read this: http://www.gtoforum.com/f146/2006-1966-bucket-seat-install-112289/


I have already looked at those threads ... I'm looking for someone who has actual installed the 04-06 GTO seats in a 1968 GTO hard top for head room feedback !


----------



## flunkie (Dec 11, 2013)

Going with the 04-06 GTO seats for my 68 GTO ... Just purchased a pair ... Keeping my fingers crossed on the head room issue !


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Standard seat adjustment or power? Power seat track assembly's typically take up a bunch of room under the front of the lower seat asm, either which way, from examining this mod before, going to have to section the seats front pedestals, reinforce, & create your own custom front mounting.


----------



## flunkie (Dec 11, 2013)

Pinion head said:


> Standard seat adjustment or power? Power seat track assembly's typically take up a bunch of room under the front of the lower seat asm, either which way, from examining this mod before, going to have to section the seats front pedestals, reinforce, & create your own custom front mounting.


The 04-06 seats are full power ... and yes will need some fab work (keeping in mind the height issue) ... My fingers are crossed !


----------



## flunkie (Dec 11, 2013)

Install in progress !


----------



## flunkie (Dec 11, 2013)

Seats in ... I would say these seats are the same height as the stock buckets ... I am going to have them recovered to make them look as close to stock as possible ... Might even add heat and massage (ha) !


----------



## flunkie (Dec 11, 2013)

Project complete ... 2006 GTO 8 Way Power Bucket Seats with Lumbar and added Heat Unit recovered in the correct black vinyl and stock pattern added to my 1968 GTO !

http://www.pro-touring.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=140701&d=1495995150

http://www.pro-touring.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=140703&d=1495995209

http://www.pro-touring.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=140702&d=1495995183

http://www.pro-touring.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=140704&d=1495995226

http://www.pro-touring.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=140705&d=1495995245

http://www.pro-touring.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=140706&d=1495995268


----------



## Brian Daniel (Sep 13, 2016)

*Looks great*

those additions look great. Wondering how you managed to pull off the close duplication in the upholstery? Did you repurpose some of the original seats stamped portions?


----------



## Shake-N-Bake (Jun 16, 2015)

Agree, that looks pretty cool. Did it cross your mind to swap the rear seats also to get the 2+2 seating? The seats in my 05 GTO are very comfortable, look forward to driving that car as often as I can.


----------



## budazaffa (10 mo ago)

flunkie said:


> Project complete ... 2006 GTO 8 Way Power Bucket Seats with Lumbar and added Heat Unit recovered in the correct black vinyl and stock pattern added to my 1968 GTO !
> 
> http://www.pro-touring.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=140701&d=1495995150
> 
> ...


They look great! I am in the process of putting a set of GXP front buckets into my 68 GTO.
Did you have to fabricate front mounts? The new seats are the front hook in style, is there an easy mod for this, is there a kit or replacement bracket? Thanks in advance.
DJ


----------

